# I'm Ignorant on Apps. Help Please.



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep, I'm a techno dinosaur.  I know what an app is and that's about it. I bought Angry Birds yesterday for 99 cents, but probably could have got it for free.  Anyway, no ads on the one I got.  Just ordered today's freebie.  We don't have smart phones so really are in the dark about apps.  I don't mind paying for them, but I'm not sure what to get either.  Here's a few uses that I'm hoping someone can suggest apps for:
. 
1. Word processor.  All I want to do with it is to compose some emails off line that I can just cut and paste into a gmail later.  Actually, I'm not even sure that this is possible.

2.  Weather app that includes north and south America.

3.  Radio stations via wifi?

I don't think that I would need a full office program since I'm retired.  

I'll be downloading a few purchased movies and audio books to use when traveling.  I was able to transfer one mp3 audio book that I already had to the Cloud.  It was treated like any other mp3 file would be so I assume that it will play fine.  I'll find out tonight or tomorrow when the Fire gets here.  I did buy a short story by Steve Berry on Audible (owned by Amazon).  Amazon says that audio books cannot be uploaded to the Cloud nor can .wav files (can be converted to mp3s though with free software).  If you buy from Audible, you get your own library for purchases.  They have software for free for the various devices. 

Looks like it's time for this old curmudgeon to pay his dues and get with the program   Thanks for any help.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I downloaded the Tune In radio app-- it's free-- and I love it! My only complaint is that some broadcasters restrict access so I couldn't listen to all my stations. But you can set presets, it'll make suggestions for you, etc-- I had it playing all night


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

krm0789 said:


> I downloaded the Tune In radio app-- it's free-- and I love it! My only complaint is that some broadcasters restrict access so I couldn't listen to all my stations. But you can set presets, it'll make suggestions for you, etc-- I had it playing all night


Thanks, I may give that a try. We use wifi radio via Reciva on our pc's. We have a Crane wifi radio, but it's not very user friendly. Thankfully, we only listen to around 5-6 stations.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Pandora came preloaded on mine as did the Audible app for listening to Audible audio books. Quick office is pretty good as is Office suite pro. When I got my first Android I did a lot of research online about apps. Once you get used to using apps and learn how to read their descriptions to figure out what they really do, it's fun.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

collett said:


> Pandora came preloaded on mine as did the Audible app for listening to Audible audio books. Quick office is pretty good as is Office suite pro. When I got my first Android I did a lot of research online about apps. Once you get used to using apps and learn how to read their descriptions to figure out what they really do, it's fun.


Thanks so much for your helpful response. Is there a list somewhere to find out what comes preloaded? Or maybe I don't need one if there's a list of programs such as a pc has?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you get it and go to the Apps section you'll see what they already have for you. . .they're not necessarily loaded on the device, but are available.

Once you get the thing you'll be able to figure it out. . . . .


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm new too, so I know what you mean.

The Fire does have Gmail if you wanted to use it directly.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the great tips and info.  Keep 'em coming, please!


----------



## kadac00 (Jan 30, 2010)

Music, weather, and email? There are a ton of apps out there for those and may be difficult to wade thru them all.

For music I like Pandora.

For weather I like a paid app called weatherpro but don't know about south American coverage and there are probably free that are just as good.

For offline email composition, like typing up some notes or ideas that you can refine later once your back at your computer, I'd use the email program that came with the fire and address them to yourself. Save them as draft and send when done and then clean them up on the computer.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Tune In radio, it's one of the first things I downloaded.  There's a Pro version that will allow you to actually record radio programs.  (I have the Pro version on the iPad, but am going to be happy with the free version on the Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm also not very app savy. Could someone please tell me the easiest way to get an app onto my Fire if I bought it using my laptop? I can see that I purchased it on my laptop, but there's no 'send to device' option. I know I can go to the fire and search for that particular app, but there's gotta be an easier way. Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's an app you purchased from the Amazon Appstore and is compatible with the Fire -- not all are -- you should be able to find it if you go to the Apps section on your Fire.  Set it to cloud and you should see it.  Touch it to download it to the Fire.

You can find out if it's compatible by going to it's page on Amazon. . it will say on the right which of your devices it will work on.

If you got it elsewhere than Amazon, I can't help you because I've not done that . .though I'm sure there are others who can.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it's an app you purchased from the Amazon Appstore and is compatible with the Fire -- not all are -- you should be able to find it if you go to the Apps section on your Fire. Set it to cloud and you should see it. Touch it to download it to the Fire.
> 
> You can find out if it's compatible by going to it's page on Amazon. . it will say on the right which of your devices it will work on.
> 
> If you got it elsewhere than Amazon, I can't help you because I've not done that . .though I'm sure there are others who can.


I bought them from Amazon, but they didn't show up in my cloud on my Fire. Hmmm, are apps supposed to show up automatically, or is there some way to refresh the cloud? LOL, does that even make sense?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Although Ephany meant apps bought from Amazon, there's an article here about getting and using them from other places: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2396276,00.asp#fbid=VIWyIICDTwA


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ephany said:


> I bought them from Amazon, but they didn't show up in my cloud on my Fire. Hmmm, are apps supposed to show up automatically, or is there some way to refresh the cloud? LOL, does that even make sense?


My Fire will be here tonight, but for the 2 apps that I bought, there was a video and also email on how to install them to a device. Maybe your answer is there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ephany said:


> I bought them from Amazon, but they didn't show up in my cloud on my Fire. Hmmm, are apps supposed to show up automatically, or is there some way to refresh the cloud? LOL, does that even make sense?


If you got them from Amazon, they should be sitting there on the fire. Go to Apps and Cloud.

If you don't see them, try looking on Amazon. Upper right on the Amazon home page should be a link for 'your digital items". An option on that page is "your devices and apps". Look and see what apps are listed there.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you got them from Amazon, they should be sitting there on the fire. Go to Apps and Cloud.
> 
> If you don't see them, try looking on Amazon. Upper right on the Amazon home page should be a link for 'your digital items". An option on that page is "your devices and apps". Look and see what apps are listed there.


The one caveat is that not all apps are compatible with the Fire. You can tell on the app's page whether it is. If you've bought an app for another device, and it isn't compatible with the Fire, it won't show up on the Fire in the Cloud.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> The one caveat is that not all apps are compatible with the Fire. You can tell on the app's page whether it is. If you've bought an app for another device, and it isn't compatible with the Fire, it won't show up on the Fire in the Cloud.


True. . . I thought I'd said that up above but maybe not. . . . .sorry.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah you actually did, more or less - I was reading too fast and paying attention too slow!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This will be a helpful thread once my Fire gets here next week. But I was wondering about the free app a day. I can't seem to get that one even though I swear I read where some got them before they got their fires. All I get is a email to download the app store  . And the free app I thought I got by putting in an email in the box is not listed under apps. 
I don't have any android devices. 

Oh well. 

I know I will get the TuneIn as I use that on my Google TV and on my computer already. I got a nice list of my favorite german stations set there already. And great 80's stations  

I also can't find anywhere on the app page where it says if its compatible with the Fire, unless I am blind. I even picked an app to look at straight from the Fire app store and I didn't see anything about the Fire.  

I think I need some more tea...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I actually do have an app that is showing on Cloud that is not compatible with my device.  It was the only one that showed up on the Cloud list that wouldn't load to my device.  I do have other apps that I have downloaded to my Droad2 Global that do not show on Cloud that I bought from Amazon so I think that this one app is a fluke.  I downloaded SketchBook Mobile Express because I thought it would be great to play with on the Fire and that is the one that is telling me it is not compatible.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you got them from Amazon, they should be sitting there on the fire. Go to Apps and Cloud.
> 
> If you don't see them, try looking on Amazon. Upper right on the Amazon home page should be a link for 'your digital items". An option on that page is "your devices and apps". Look and see what apps are listed there.


They're on Amazon under devices and apps, but weren't on my cloud until I repurchased them directly from my Fire. It's not a big deal for the free apps, but I do wonder what would have happened if I had actually paid for them. Would it have allowed me to purchase them twice? Overall, no biggie. If this is the worst thing that I experience with my Fire, I can't complain. 

Oh, and they were all Fire compatible. I double checked that before clicking 'buy'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of my apps didn't show up until I synched my device with the cloud...

(While in Apps, click on the gear, then click on Sync.)

Betsy


----------

